# GTO to Holden Monaro conversion



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a list of all the differences between the gto and monaro? I am looking to do a full conversion but I want some kind of structure to work with... thank you so much


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Talk to Groucho.


----------

